# Early harvesting strains



## spacecruiser427 (Feb 20, 2010)

It's getting close to when I need to start my seeds for my outdoor grow.  I live in an area where frost comes a bit earlier than most places in my state so I looking for some strains that harvest early and will beat the frost.  any ideas?


----------



## Ganjaden (Feb 21, 2010)

*Early Sativa* from GWN

Any of the *Mighty-Might* strains/crosses (auto-flowering and non-clonable) from West Coast

*Early Riser* from Sagarmatha

All are available at Hemp Depot


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going to try the Iranian G13 this year which promises an August finish along with the Iranian autos I did last year


----------



## spacecruiser427 (Feb 24, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> I'm going to try the Iranian G13 this year which promises an August finish along with the Iranian autos I did last year


where did you get your seeds?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 24, 2010)

spacecruiser427 said:
			
		

> where did you get your seeds?


:yeahthat:


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 26, 2010)

sensi skunk#1,nirvana northern lights,heads c99xapollo11,rez chem99 and bogs blue moon rocks are a few that can be done around 49-55days and i use a 400watta(thats flowering time)add 2-3 weeks veg


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Iranian G13 comes from drgreenthumb dot com


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> Iranian G13 comes from drgreenthumb dot com


 
CD, have you heard much about the Iranian Short Season? Unfortunately I think it is only available in S1. I assume this is what was crossed to the 13. As the word goes it's mighty fine on it's own. Would like to hear why it needed crossing???


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know for sure why it was crossed. My take on it is that the Iranain autos are limited in weight but can be harvested in about 90 days and the Iranain g13 is bigger but still finishes in late August to early September. This summer will be my first grow of the Iranian G13 but the Iranian autos were head and shoulders better than any of the autos I tried and I tried them all so I'm hopeful about the Iranaian G13s


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 15, 2010)

Saw this and thought I would suggest that you get your hands on the latest issue of "Treating Yourself" mag.  It has a good article on fast flowering Canadian strains, for choosing early type outdoor seed.  It lists several so hopefully you will see a couple that sound nice to you.


----------



## panheadcharlie (Jan 16, 2011)

hey people i need some advice (help) i was given some seeds 2 different strain 1 strain the bud got about as big as a dime the second got as big as a quarter. 1strain was a perrty pink 2nd was white i watched for signs and nothing went rite. have 20,000 lumens of flour. hydro,take a look at laughing budda thats the color.need info . this is the first plant that did this to me.chuck


----------



## chemdawg (Apr 24, 2011)

That Iranian G13 I grew may just be the most potent thing out there


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

sour 60 mdanzig ready in 10 weeks from seed. they say 8 but it needs 10 and its really good smoke.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2011)

Oatmeal bubba takes 50-55 days MAX


----------

